# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Moush's Slingshot Training Log

## moush

Whats goin on bros. I am 5'9" 190 lbs. I am going to skip the prime phase of the program for my log since Uber and Tenmoney have already done so for everybody. 

I am following the Slingshot Training System to the dotted I. I am working with Ronnie so that I follow the program exactly, especially the diet. I am currently finishing up the first week of the Blast Phase. 

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press 
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 8
2) 225 x 4
3) 205 x 8
4) 195 x 9
5) 185 x 10 
6) 165 x 12

Incline Flyes
1) 25 x 14
2) 35 x 10 
3) 40 x 8
4) 45 x 7
5) 50 x 6

Calves 
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 9


2) 245 x 4
3) 225 x 7
4) 205 x 9
5) 185 x 13

Seated Calf Raise 
1) 45 x 15
2) 70 x 10 
3) 90 x 8
4) 100 x 7
5) 110 x 6

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 275 x 4
3) 255 x 8 

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 110 x 10
2) 150 x 5 
3) 130 x 8
4) 120 x 10
5) 100 x 15

Bent Arm Pullover on Decline Bench
1) 50 x 15
2) 60 x 12
3) 70 x 8
4) 75 x 7
5) 80 x 5

Bent Barbell Rows
1) Prep Set 135 x 10 
2) 185 x 4 
3) 155 x 9

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 70 x 12
2) 90 x 10
3) 125 x 8

Abs 1 very high set of reverse crunches
1 very high set of crunches

----------


## moush

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 165 x 4 
3) 155 x 6
4) 140 x 9
5) 115 x 15

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise 
1) 25 x 15 
2) 30 x 12
3) 35 x 10 
4) 45 x 9
5) 50 x 8

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 110 x 12
2) 100 x 12
3) 90 x 12

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 65 x 12
2) 100 x 6
3) 85 x 10
4) 75 x 10 
5) 70 x 14

----------


## moush

Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 20 x 10
2) 45 x 4
3) 35 x 10 
4) 25 x 13

Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 50 x 12
2) 65 x 10 
3) 70 x 8
4) 75 x 3

Hammer Curls 
1) 20 x 13
2) 30 x 9
3) 35 x 6

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 40 x 12
2) 90 x 5
3) 70 x 10 
4) 60 x 10 
5) 50 x 13

Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachement)
1) 85 x 15
2) 95 x 12
3) 110 x 12
4) 120 x 10 
5) 140 x 5

----------


## moush

First off I gotta say that this training program Rocks! Im in and out of the gym, im lifting pretty decent weight that I havent been near in a while. I definitely feel bigger and stronger and my cycle hasnt even kicked in yet...oh man cant wait till week 4 comes around!! 

Got legs tomorrow...will keep this updated throughout the program

----------


## moush

CALS FAT CARBS PRO

NO SUPPLEMENTS DURING 2 WEEK PRIME PHASE!!!

Preworkout - 4:30 am
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20

Postworkout- Between 8:00 and 8:30 am
75 grams Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 
6 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
2 Whole Eggs 61 5 0 3 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna or 7 oz salmon
27 ALmonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm
1 sweet potato, or 1 banana, or ½ c oatmeal
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna or 7 oz salmon
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48

----------


## moush

PROTEIN CYCLING  3 DAYS BEFORE BLAST PHASE!!!


CALS FAT CARBS PRO

NO SUPPLEMENTS DURING 2 WEEK PRIME PHASE!!!

Preworkout - 4:30 am
1 Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey (20 g) 81 1 3 16

Postworkout- Between 8:00 and 8:30 am
120 grams Oatmeal 450 9 81 15
4 Egg yolks 242 21 1 11

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
60 Almonds 416 36 14 15

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm
55g oatmeal 210 4 38 7
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
64 g Smart Balance PB
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 5 at 8 pm
64 g Smart Balance PB 400 34 12 14
Whey/Casein Mix 252 3 8 50

----------


## moush

CALS FAT CARBS PRO


Preworkout - 4:30 am
Apple 125 1 32 0
Whey 102 1 3 20

Meal 2 Postworkout- Take creatine, whey protein and any other supplements. (first amino acid/insulin /cholesterol spiked meal)- 8:00 am
CellMass 38 0 10 0
Waxy Maize 30 grams 
Whey 305 4 9 60 

Extension of meal 2- Between 8:10 and 8:30 am
75 grams Oatmeal 100 2 18 3 
1 Banana
6 Egg Whites 131 0 3 28
2 Whole Eggs 61 5 0 3 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157 9 0 18
27 g PB

Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1
4.6 oz Chicken or 5.2 oz tuna
27 Almonds 187 16 6 7

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm-(second amino acid/insulin/cholesterol spiked meal)
Take more waxy maize (30 grams), creatine, 30 more grams whey protein and any other supplements on an empty stomach 10-30 minutes before this meal
1 banana
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15 0 4 1 
5.25 oz Flank Steak or Filet Mignon 308 15 0 40
50 Almonds 187 16 6 7
27 g PB

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance PB 300 26 9 11
Whey/Casein Mix 244 3 8 48


ON WEEKENDS: Take supplements-creatine/whey/glutamine with 30 grams of waxy maize 10-30 minutes before breakfast. Breakfast should look like post workout meal (eggs, oatmeal). Consume your second insulin spiked meal during meal 4 (use supplements 10-30 prior) and ingest a total of 5 meals for that day.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

:Hmmmm:  why so many different numbers of sets for each bodypart?  :What?:  2 exercises for chest? that don't work for ruhl man

----------


## moush

to answer your question I dont know...but the volume is there and it definitely hits the chest Im still sore and I hit chest on Monday. 

Maybe Slingshot can chime in and give an explanation?

----------


## RuhlFreak55

lol 11 sets isn't volume to me........

----------


## moush

Friday 
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 165 x 8 
2) 225 x 3
3) 195 x 8
4) 175 x 10
5) 145 x 12 

Leg Extensions 
1) 80 x 15
2) 90 x 12
3) 100 x 10 
4) 120 x 9 
5) 160 x 7

Hamstrings 
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 275 x 3
3) 225 x 8

Leg curls 
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 10
3) 140 x 9 
4) 150 x 7
5) 170 x 5

----------


## moush

this week felt great! I definitely look fuller - but not gaining muh fat. I bet theres a lot of water esp since im not doing any cardio during the blast phase. I usually drink about 2-2.5 gallons of water/fluids/day (such as water, crystal lite, coffee, 1 diet coke, and metabolic water through foods.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> lol 11 sets isn't volume to me........


RuhlFreak heres a link for you.


http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=319238

----------


## moush

got the day off today and tomorrow...patiently waiting for Monday!!

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press 
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 8
2) 225 x 6
3) 205 x 10
4) 195 x 10
5) 185 x 10 
6) 175 x 10

Incline Flyes
1) 20 x 15
2) 30 x 10 
3) 40 x 8
4) 45 x 6
5) 45 x 6

Calves 
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 9
2) 245 x 6
3) 225 x 10
4) 205 x 10
5) 165 x 15

Seated Calf Raise 
1) 55 x 15
2) 90 x 10 
3) 105 x 10
4) 115 x 8
5) 120 x 6

----------


## moush

amazing workout this morning! felt stronger and not as tired!!!

----------


## moush

another great workout!

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 8
2) 275 x 6
3) 255 x 10 

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 150 x 6
3) 130 x 9
4) 120 x 10
5) 100 x 15

Bent Arm Pullover on Decline Bench
1) 60 x 15
2) 65 x 10
3) 70 x 10
4) 75 x 8
5) 80 x 3

Bent Barbell Rows (Smith Machine)
1) Prep Set 165 x 10 
2) 195 x 6
3) 175 x 9

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 65 x 15
2) 75 x 10
3) 100 x 8

----------


## moush

here is my new updated diet...

New mass phase diet: A 500 calorie reduction
Totals for the day:

Calories-3044
Carbs-184
Fats-118
Protein-294

Pre-workout (1 ST-?HYEPRINSULINEMIA MEAL?) - 4:30 am

Whey 255cals, 1carb, 3 fats, 50 proteins
Cell Mass 38cals, 0 fats, 10 carbs, 0 proteins (drink whey/cell mass 5-10 minutes prior to eating apple/cottage cheese)
Apple 125 cals, 1fat, 32 carbs, 0 proteins
4% cottage cheese (1/2 cup) 120 cals, 5 fats, 6 carbs, 14 protein 

Carbs 51
Fats 5
Protein 64
Cals 538 

Post-workout (2-ND ?HYEPRINSULINEMIA MEAL?/) 8:00 am
Whey 102 cals, 1 fats, 3 carbs, 20 protein
Cell Mass 38 cals, 0 fats, 10 carbs, and 0 proteins
Waxy maize (drink whey/waxy maize/call mass before meal) 
1/2 cup of steel oats= 150 cals, 3 fats, 27 carbs, 0 p
2 XL Egg Whites 30cals, 0 fats, 0 carbs, 7 protein
4 XL Whole *****-3 Eggs= 321 cals, 18 fats, 0 carbs, 28 protein 
2.4 oz Ground Turkey 157cals 9fats 0carbs 18protein

Carbs 70
Fats 31
Protein 73
Cals 798


Meal 3 at 12:00 pm
2 Cups Normandy Veggie Mix 15cals 0fats 4carbs 1protein
6 oz salmon starkist pink salmon in can 150 cals 3fat 0c 33p 
27 Almonds 187 cals 16fats 6 carbs 7 protein

Carbs 10
Fats 31
Protein 41
Cals 352

Meal 4 at 4:00 pm
Put 2 table spoons of olive oil and vinegar salad dressing on ? a bag of pre-washed romaine lettuce (fresh express) totaling to 260 cals, fats 28, 6 carbs, and 0 protein. 
8 oz of skinless grilled chicken= 240 cals, 6f, 0c, 50p.
Small sweet potato= 125 cals, 0 fats, 30 carbs, 0 protein 
27 Almonds 187 cals, 16 fats, 6 carbs, 7 protein

Carbs 36
Fats 34
Protein 57
Cals 812

Meal 5 at 8 pm
Smart Balance Peanut butter 300 cals 26 fats 9carbs 11protein
Whey/Casein Mix 244 cals 3 fats 8 carbs 48 protein

Carbs 17
Fats 29
Protein 59
Cals 544

The diet i had initially proved to be too much and I was gaining weight way too fast. I spoke to Ronnie and he took some time to look it over and change some things. Later that day i checked my emails and recieved my new diet plan. Its much easier than what I came up with, gives me all the breakdowns for each meal, and is much easier to follow than the first one.

----------


## moush

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 155 x 6 
3) 145 x 6
4) 125 x 10
5) 115 x 15

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise 
1) 15 x 15 
2) 25 x 12
3) 35 x 10 
4) 45 x 8
5) 55 x 5

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 110 x 10
2) 100 x 11
3) 80 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 65 x 12
2) 110 x 6
3) 85 x 10
4) 75 x 10 
5) 55 x 115

----------


## moush

Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 15 x 10
2) 45 x 6
3) 35 x 10 
4) 30 x 10

Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 55 x 13
2) 70 x 8
3) 75 x 5
4) 80 x 3

Hammer Curls 
1) 25 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 45 x 3

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 40 x 12
2) 90 x 6
3) 80 x 10 
4) 70 x 10 
5) 50 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachement)
1) 85 x 15
2) 95 x 12
3) 110 x 12
4) 130 x 7
5) 140 x 4

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 225 x 5
3) 195 x 8
4) 170 x 10
5) 155 x 10

Leg Extensions
1) 90 x 15
2) 100 x 10
3) 120 x 10
4) 140 x 8
5) 180 x 4

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 275 x 6
3) 255 x 6

Leg curls
1) 100 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 150 x 10
4) 170 x 7
5) 175 x 6

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 255 x 4
3) 225 x 6
4) 195 x 9
5) 175 x 10

Incline Flyes
1) 25 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 45 x 7
4) 50 x 5
5) 55 x 2

Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 275 x 6
3) 255 x 8
4) 225 x 10
5) 185 x 15

Seated Calf Raise
1) 70 x 15
2) 100 x 10
3) 115 x 8
4) 125 x 8
5) 135 x 6

felt the strongest ever today! I havent touched weight like this in a long time! I feel great, im looking great esp for a bulk!

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 285 x 6
3) 255 x 10

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 155 x 5
3) 125 x 9
4) 120 x 10
5) 105 x 15

Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 90 x 15
2) 120 x 10
3) 130 x 9
4) 140 x 7
5) 150 x 6

Bent Barbell Rows (Smith Machine)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 215 x 4
3) 165 x 11

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 70 x 15
2) 105 x 10
3) 115 x 8

----------


## moush

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 165 x 4
3) 150 x 5
4) 140 x 8
5) 125 x 10

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 25 x 15
2) 30 x 12
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 9
5) 50 x 7

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 11
2) 100 x 12
3) 90 x 14

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 85 x 10
2) 110 x 6
3) 75 x 10
4) 70 x 10
5) 55 x 15

----------


## moush

I just weighed myself after my PWO meal. I weighed in at 205 even...take this into consideration though I drank 30 oz of no-explod/supplement concoction, 50 grams of protein from whey, 1 apple, 1/2 of cottage cheese for PRE-WORKOUT and drank 30 oz of cellmass/supplement concoction, 25 grams of protein from whey, 4 whole ***** 3 eggs, 2 egg whites, 1/2 c oatmeal, 2.4 oz turkey and over 75 oz of water and I weighed in at 205!!! 

That means the weight im holding is water and muscle...cus im definitely noticeable bigger (people are noticing) and im still pretty lean but i just feel watery (i look like i put on fat but i dont feel it being fat). I can tell from my face cus its not fat looking like it did when I just upped my carbs, I blew up with lots of water and noticeable fat esp in my face and stomach. Since then i have been working with Ronnie and i have definitely increased my overall size and I have noticeable strength gains in the past 3 weeks! So something or things are working together! Its only week 3!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> I just weighed myself after my PWO meal. I weighed in at 205 even...take this into consideration though I drank 30 oz of no-explod/supplement concoction, 50 grams of protein from whey, 1 apple, 1/2 of cottage cheese for PRE-WORKOUT and drank 30 oz of cellmass/supplement concoction, 25 grams of protein from whey, 4 whole ***** 3 eggs, 2 egg whites, 1/2 c oatmeal, 2.4 oz turkey and over 75 oz of water and I weighed in at 205!!! 
> 
> That means the weight im holding is water and muscle...cus im definitely noticeable bigger (people are noticing) and im still pretty lean but i just feel watery (i look like i put on fat but i dont feel it being fat). I can tell from my face cus its not fat looking like it did when I just upped my carbs, I blew up with lots of water and noticeable fat esp in my face and stomach. Since then i have been working with Ronnie and i have definitely increased my overall size and I have noticeable strength gains in the past 3 weeks! So something or things are working together! Its only week 3!!!


Moush, what you just described is a sure sign you are making forward progress. Great work!

----------


## moush

sweet!!! Feels good to progress after being in a plateau for a long time...Thanks ronnie

----------


## moush

Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 15 x 10
2) 50 x 3
3) 35 x 10
4) 30 x 15

Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 14
2) 70 x 9
3) 75 x 6
4) 80 x 4

Hammer Curls
1) 25 x 15
2) 30 x 10
3) 35 x 7

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 60 x 10
2) 90 x 6
3) 80 x 10
4) 70 x 10
5) 50 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachement)
1) 90 x 15
2) 110 x 12
3) 120 x 10
4) 140 x 8
5) 150 x 5

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 235 x 4
3) 195 x 7
4) 185 x 10
5) 155 x 14

Leg Extensions
1) 90 x 15
2) 100 x 10
3) 120 x 10
4) 140 x 9
5) 180 x 6

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 265 x 8
3) 255 x 10

Leg curls
1) 120 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 150 x 10
4) 170 x 9
5) 190 x 5

----------


## moush

I had my bodyfat measurements taken yesterday by skinfold measurments. Im wei***ng about 210 lbs at 8.7% bodyfat.

----------


## moush

this program is definitely proving its worth. im getting stronger each week, im adding size with minimal increases in bodyfat %...what more can you ask for from a program? This is not just another get-huge-quick-scheme like someother programs out there.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> this program is definitely proving its worth. im getting stronger each week, im adding size with minimal increases in bodyfat %...what more can you ask for from a program? This is not just another get-huge-quick-scheme like someother programs out there.


I am glad to hear your doing well with the *STS*. It really does work as described when done properly.

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 255 x 5
3) 235 x 6
4) 205 x 10
5) 165 x 14

Incline Flyes
1) 25 x 15
2) 30 x 12
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 8
5) 50 x 5

Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 285 x 6
3) 265 x 8
4) 245 x 10
5) 205 x 14

Seated Calf Raise
1) 80 x 15
2) 100 x 10
3) 115 x 8
4) 130 x 8
5) 140 x 6

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 315 x 5
3) 265 x 10

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 160 x 5
3) 130 x 8
4) 120 x 10
5) 100 x 15

Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 10
3) 130 x 9
4) 150 x 6
5) 150 x 4

Bent Barbell Rows (Smith Machine)
1) Prep Set 185 x 10
2) 205 x 5
3) 175 x 10

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 70 x 15
2) 115 x 8
3) 130 x 6

----------


## moush

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 165 x 6
3) 155 x 7
4) 145 x 8
5) 130 x 9

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 30 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 10
5) 50 x 7

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 130 x 12
2) 115 x 12
3) 95 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 85 x 10
2) 110 x 7
3) 95 x 8
4) 85 x 10
5) 70 x 15

----------


## moush

Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 35 x 10
2) 50 x 5
3) 40 x 10
4) 35 x 15

Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 15
2) 70 x 10
3) 75 x 8
4) 80 x 2

Hammer Curls
1) 20 x 15
2) 35 x 9
3) 40 x 6

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 60 x 10
2) 100 x 6
3) 90 x 10
4) 80 x 10
5) 50 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachement)
1) 90 x 15
2) 100 x 12
3) 120 x 10
4) 140 x 10
5) 160 x 5

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 245 x 4
3) 205 x 7
4) 185 x 10
5) 175 x 12

Leg Extensions
1) 90 x 15
2) 120 x 10
3) 140 x 10
4) 160 x 9
5) 180 x 5

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 295 x 4
3) 255 x 7

Leg curls
1) 120 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 150 x 10
4) 170 x 10
5) 190 x 6

----------


## moush

just finished the 4 week Blast phase with gains I have not seen in the longest time. I can not wait to run the blast phase a second time to see what kind of weight i can throw around. Monday I will be starting the 2 week cruise phase with 30 min of cardio after lifting 3 days a week.

----------


## moush

well today sunday is a full cheat DAY! 

tomorrow begins cruise phase with cardio 3x/wk

----------


## moush

FIRST DAY OF CRUISE PHASE

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 265 x 4
3) 225 x 9

Incline Flyes
1) 30 x 15
2) 40 x 10
3) 50 x 9

Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 300 x 4
3) 275 x 8

Seated Calf Raise
1) 80 x 15
2) 100 x 10
3) 140 x 8


*Cardio* MONDAY, SATURDAY, SUNDAY - Elliptical for 30 min

----------


## Tenmoney

Very nice strength gains Moush! 225 to 265 on bench, 225 to 245 on squat, and 275 to 315 on deads (and all for th esame number of reps, or more).That's huge! I'd say between you, me, and uber, if people aren't convinced that STS works then they'll never get it. lol. I'm going to take acloser look at your diet though. I haven't had a chance to really study it and break it down. I'm not super strict at the moment. I make sure to hit about 1.5 grams of protein/lb of bw and 1.5-2 grams of carbs/lb of bw (w/ High GI carbs mainly only p/w). I don't really have a rule of thumb for fat. As long as I get my eggs in the morning I tend to hit about 150g, maybe 200g, a day. Of course all spaced out over 5-6 meals. I guess that's a little more strict than I thought, lol.

----------


## moush

thanks tenmoney! Ive been eating a very clean diet set up specifically for the STS program and I have put on some decent size with some bf (it is a bulk), with a higher focus on good fats since im very carb sensitive.

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 325 x 5


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 120 x 10
2) 165 x 4
3) 135 x 8

Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 110 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 160 x 6

Bent Barbell Rows (Smith Machine)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 225 x 4

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 100 x 15
2) 125 x 6

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

Congradulations to Moush for making the December- *Muscle and Fitness magazine!*  :7up:

----------


## Tenmoney

Oh that's right, I think I heard you say something about that at the BB.com forum. Big ups to Moush!! I'll definitely be picking up a copy. I can tell everyone I know a celeb. :Afro:  lol. BTW, how'd you get that gig? just curious.

----------


## moush

to be honest bro...I sent in that story 3 months ago and one day my friend - who works for a company that sets up ads in magazines - calls me and says whos this guy in the new Muscle and Fitness...my natural response was I dunno...he sends me a pic OF ME!! I was like wtf!! Turns out the story I sent them was good enough out of the millions of others they recieved to be published!!!

----------


## moush

thanks Slingshot!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Oh that's right, I think I heard you say something about that at the BB.com forum. Big ups to Moush!! I'll definitely be picking up a copy. I can tell everyone I know a celeb. lol. BTW, how'd you get that gig? just curious.


Pretty soon Moush's signature will read-*"That Darn Papparatzi"*...LOL...

----------


## moush

Roflmfao

----------


## moush

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 175 x 4
3) 155 x 9


Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 35 x 15
2) 45 x 10
3) 55 x 6

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 15
2) 140 x 5

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 85 x 10
2) 110 x 9
3) 95 x 10

----------


## Shawny

hey moush your looking and doing great man, i checked out your transformation and WOW...anyways i just started your exact reutine on monday and i love it so far...the only question is that you never switch up the excercises, how come? and also i was just wondering if like once everyother month I should have a rest week where i just let my body rest and gain the muscle it's been building? anyways congrats again man

----------


## moush

read this Shawny - http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=314569

----------


## Shawny

thanx man i read it and i'm starting to get it much more now...i just have acouple questions...i have been doing my own ruetine now for acouple months but want to switch to the STS, would it be alright just to switch to it with the Prime phase starting on Monday? Also if i wanted to switch acouple of the excercises like say for chest i'de do Bench for my first chest excercise than like incline dumbell press for the second would this be alright?

----------


## moush

yea start the prime on monday and run it for 2 weeks...no you should follow the program the way its set up. If you have more specific questions as to why...ask Slingshot he will gladly answer any and all questions

----------


## moush

Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 40 x 10
2) 50 x 4


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 65 x 13
2) 75 x 10

Hammer Curls
1) 30 x 15
2) 40 x 8

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 70 x 10
2) 110 x 4
3) 80 x 10


Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachement)
1) 90 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 160 x 8

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 250 x 5
3) 225 x 7

Leg Extensions
1) 90 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 185 x 6

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 300 x 4

Leg curls
1) 130 x 15
2) 190 x 8

----------


## moush

Saturday

Cardio on Empty Stomach - 30 min on Elliptical

----------


## moush

Sunday

Cardio on Empty Stomach - 30 min on Elliptical

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 270 x 6
3) 230 x 9

Incline Flyes
1) 30 x 15
2) 45 x 10
3) 55 x 8

Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 305 x 4
3) 275 x 9

Seated Calf Raise
1) 75 x 15
2) 110 x 10
3) 150 x 7

Cardio - 30 min on elliptical

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 235 x 10
2) 330 x 5


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 165 x 6
3) 125 x 10

Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 110 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 180 x 4

Bent Barbell Rows (Smith Machine)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 225 x 5

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 15
2) 125 x 6

----------


## Shawny

hey guys...im starting my back day work out today and i was just wondering what are Bent arm pull-overs on a machine or decline bench?

----------


## Tenmoney

It's when you lay on your back (on a bench, w/ your head either hanging off, or close to the edge) and hold one DB with both hands (arms extended away from your chest). Then you lower the weight behind your head, bending your arms a bit. You should feel a good stretch in your lats. Pull the weight back over your chest, making sure to contract your lats and not your chest. I've found that by keeping your arms bent and not letting them straighten out, you can put all the work on your lats and not the pecs. (hence _bent_ _arm_ pull overs) You'll have to play w/ it a little to get the right amount of stretch for your body, but once you find out how to really contract your lats, this is an awesome exercise. here's video showing the movement, although it looks like he's working more chest, but you get the idea.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=-GTERoZPIeY

----------


## RoaringMad Mac

way to work there Moush

----------


## Shawny

thanx man...i'm gonna give'er a try next back day

----------


## moush

Wednesday - Shoulders
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 175 x 4
3) 155 x 8


Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 35 x 15
2) 45 x 10
3) 55 x 8

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 15
2) 140 x 7

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 85 x 10
2) 120 x 4
3) 95 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps
Seated Alternating D-bell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 40 x 10
2) 50 x 3


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 65 x 13
2) 80 x 8

Hammer Curls
1) 30 x 15
2) 40 x 10

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 110 x 3
3) 70 x 10


Tricep Pushdowns (inverted V attachment)
1) 100 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 175 x 5

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 260 x 4
3) 215 x 9

Leg Extensions
1) 100 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 200 x 6

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 315 x 4

Leg curls
1) 130 x 15
2) 190 x 7

----------


## moush

I noticed the past week that I was not as strong as I was the weeks during the blast phase. I definitely felt a difference and the reasoning behind it was

"Your CNS is getting tired. This is why most people can't keep gaining strength without peridization. After a prime you'll be ready to go again. If you would have continued with 10 sets during the cruise you would really be struggling with strength gains about now!!" - Ronnie

Saturday
Cardio - 30 min on elliptical

----------


## moush

Sunday
Cardio - 30 min Elliptical

----------


## moush

*2 Week Prime Phase* - 
-No Supplements
-Reduced approximately 500 cals from diet 
-45 min of cardio 5 days a week on Elliptical
-Use clenbuterol during 2 week prime phase

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) 225 x 12

Incline Flyes
1) 40 x 15


Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 245 x 13

Seated Calf Raise
1) 115 x 12

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 12


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
3 warmup sets of 100 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 12


Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 120 x 13

Seated Cable Row
3 warmup sets of 100
1) 150 x 14

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 14

----------


## moush

Wednesday - Shoulders
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets 95 (12,6,6)
1) 145 x 12


Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 40 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) 85 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets 35 (12,6,6)
1) 45 x 12


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 14

Hammer Curls
1) 35 x 15

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets 50 (12,6,6,)
1) 70 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachement)
1) 100 x 14

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 225 x 11

Leg Extensions
1) 125 x 13

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups 135 (12,6,6)
1) 255 x 13

Leg curls
1) 140 x 14

----------


## moush

OFF Saturday and Sunday

----------


## moush

I wanted to provide an update. I weigh 215 lbs. I feel great and I love it....I definitely feel huge using the Slingshot Training System and it shows through my clothes (the sleeves are tighter, the chest and shoulders are tighter).

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) 225 x 13

Incline Flyes
1) 40 x 15


Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 245 x 13

Seated Calf Raise
1) 115 x 12

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 14


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
3 warmup sets of 100 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 13


Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 125 x 13

Seated Cable Row
3 warmup sets of 100
1) 150 x 15

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 100 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday - Shoulders
Seated Barbell Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets 95 (12,6,6)
1) 145 x 12


Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 40 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) 90 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets 35 (12,6,6)
1) 50 x 12


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 14

Hammer Curls
1) 35 x 15

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets 50 (12,6,6,)
1) 80 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachement)
1) 130 x 15

----------


## Dukkit

been following your log a little bit. im looking into this STS and im not sure i fully understand it. so your only 2-3 excercise per muscle group. with a warm up set or 3. then only one heavy work set?? is that right?

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 225 x 11

Leg Extensions
1) 140 x 13

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups 135 (12,6,6)
1) 255 x 15

Leg curls
1) 140 x 15

----------


## moush

depends what phase you are in prime, blast or cruise

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> been following your log a little bit. im looking into this STS and im not sure i fully understand it. so your only 2-3 excercise per muscle group. with a warm up set or 3. then only one heavy work set?? is that right?


1) 2 exercises is correct.

2) 1-3 warm ups is correct.

3) You do only 1 heavy work set during the blast and crusie. No heavy work is allowed during the prime!

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 275 x 5
3) 245 x 7
4) 225 x 6
5) 185 x 8

Incline Flyes
1) 25 x 15
2) 30 x 10
3) 40 x 8
4) 50 x 4
5) 50 x 2

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 280 x 4
3) 240 x 8
4) 225 x 10
5) 205 x 10

Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 100 x 12
2) 140 x 10
3) 200 x 10
4) 220 x 10
5) 300 x 4

----------


## Tenmoney

I've posted detailed before and after stats for my first STS cycle. Check them out and let me know what you think. Also, I'm not sure if you've already done it, but you and Uber should post your results as well on the STS thread to back up Ronnie's training method. Between the 3 of us we should be able to put enough evidence out there for people to really give STS a good hard look.

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 335 x 4
3) 265 x 10

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 165 x 4
3) 140 x 9
4) 120 x 10
5) 100 x 15

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 110 x 12
2) 130 x 10
3) 140 x 8
4) 160 x 6
5) 160 x 4

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 175 x 4
3) 150 x 10

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 15
2) 105 x 6
3) 105 x 4

hey tenmoney...i will post my results for Ronnie in the STS thread. Thats a great idea!

----------


## moush

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 135 x 10
2) 175 x 6
3) 160 x 10
4) 155 x 7
5) 100 x 15

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 25 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 45 x 10
4) 50 x 9
5) 55 x 7

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 160 x 5
2) 120 x 110
3) 100 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 110 x 8
3) 95 x 9
4) 85 x 10
5) 75 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 35 x 10
2) 95 x 5
3) 75 x 10
4) 60 x 15

Preacher E-Z Bar Curls (close grip)
1) 55 x 10
2) 55 x 7
3) 60 x 5
4) 60 x 2

Hammer Curls
1) 25 x 15
2) 30 x 10
3) 35 x 8

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 60 x 10
2) 110 x 3
3) 90 x 8
4) 80 x 9
5) 60 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 12
3) 140 x 10
4) 155 x 4
5) 150 x 2

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 270 x 3
3) 225 x 9
4) 205 x 10
5) 145 x 15

Leg Extensions
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 10
3) 140 x 10
4) 160 x 10
5) 200 x 5

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 325 x 3
3) 265 x 6

Leg curls
1) 120 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 150 x 10
4) 170 x 10
5) 190 x 5

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 285 x 4
3) 245 x 7
4) 225 x 7
5) 175 x 14

Incline Flyes
1) 30 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 5
5) 45 x 3

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 285 x 4
3) 240 x 10
4) 225 x 10
5) 205 x 10

Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 100 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 200 x 10
4) 220 x 10
5) 305 x 4

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 345 x 4
3) 265 x 9

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 170 x 4
3) 150 x 7
4) 125 x 10
5) 105 x 15

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 90 x 15
2) 110 x 10
3) 120 x 10
4) 130 x 10
5) 150 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 180 x 5
3) 160 x 9

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 80 x 15
2) 105 x 8
3) 115 x 6

----------


## llrockyll

good progress moush and ur bound to put on a little fat during the blast if u went from doing cardio to doing none, no big deal. thats my only problem with the STS. i put on weight easy and if i stopped doing cardio it wouldnt be pretty.

----------


## moush

hahah yea i hear ya but youd be surprised...my second round of the blast im not putting on as much fat but im still getting stronger! I love this program!!

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 185 x 5
3) 175 x 9
4) 165 x 9
5) 135 x 15

Machine Side Raises
1) 30 x 15
2) 50 x 10
3) 60 x 10
4) 80 x 10
5) 100 x 4

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 140 x 8
2) 120 x 10
3) 100 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 5
3) 90 x 10
4) 85 x 10
5) 70 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 35 x 10
2) 100 x 4
3) 85 x 8
4) 60 x 15 

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1) 45 x 10
2) 55 x 7
3) 55 x 4
4) 55 x 2

Hammer Curls (with bar)
1) 35 x 15
2) 50 x 10
3) 60 x 8

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 70 x 10
2) 110 x 6
3) 90 x 8
4) 80 x 9
5) 50 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 12
3) 140 x 10
4) 150 x 10
5) 165 x 7

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> good progress moush and ur bound to put on a little fat during the blast if u went from doing cardio to doing none, no big deal. thats my only problem with the STS. i put on weight easy and if i stopped doing cardio it wouldnt be pretty.


Cut the carbs and you will do fine! 1 aerobic session is allowed to manintain cardiovascular conditioning. Performing more than 1 cardio session during a high volume phase can decrease insulin sensitivity. Do not exceed a maximum time limit of 30 minutes per session. Cardio should be avoided on the days you train legs and back.

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 295 x 4
3) 245 x 7
4) 225 x 8
5) 175 x 13

Incline Flyes
1) 30 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 8
5) 50 x 2

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 220 x 10
2) 320 x 4
3) 245 x 10
4) 225 x 10
5) 205 x 15

Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 120 x 15
2) 180 x 10
3) 220 x 10
4) 280 x 10
5) 320 x 6

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 10
2) 355 x 4
3) 275 x 10

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 180 x 3
3) 150 x8
4) 125 x 10
5) 110 x 15

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 100 x 15
2) 110 x 10
3) 130 x 10
4) 140 x 10
5) 160 x 8

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 190 x 5
3) 150 x 10

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 70 x 15
2) 105 x 8
3) 115 x 7

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Tuesday - Back
> 
> Deadlifts
> 3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
> 1) Prep Set 245 x 10
> 2) 355 x 4
> 3) 275 x 10
> 
> Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
> ...


moush, how sore are your lats getting during the blasting phase? Mine are toast today!

----------


## moush

Im definitely tight and sore in the last especially after yesterday! I had an awesome workout yesterday and an even better one today...check out my lifts for today

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 195 x 6
3) 175 x 9
4) 155 x 10
5) 135 x 10

Machine Side Raises
1) 40 x 15
2) 50 x 10
3) 60 x 10
4) 80 x 10
5) 100 x 6

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 160 x 5
2) 140 x 10
3) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 7
3) 90 x 10
4) 85 x 10
5) 75 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 75 x 10
2) 100 x 5
3) 85 x 9
4) 70 x 15

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1) 25 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 45 x 10
4) 55 x 5

Hammer Curls (with bar)
1) 55 x 12
2) 65 x 10
3) 70 x 6

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 70 x 10
2) 115 x 4
3) 95 x 4
4) 80 x 10
5) 70 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 12
3) 150 x 10
4) 160 x 10
5) 170 x 7

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 275 x 6
3) 245 x 8
4) 225 x 10
5) 185 x 15

Leg Extensions
1) 100 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 160 x 10
4) 180 x 10
5) 200 x 7

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 335 x 3
3) 265 x 8

Leg curls
1) 120 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 150 x 10
4) 170 x 10
5) 195 x 5

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 295 x 4
3) 250 x 7
4) 230 x 9
5) 175 x 14

Incline Flyes 
1) 30 x 15
2) 35 x 10
3) 40 x 10
4) 45 x 8
5) 50 x 2

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 220 x 10
2) 320 x 6
3) 280 x 8
4) 240 x 10
5) 190 x 15

Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 120 x 15
2) 180 x 10
3) 220 x 10
4) 280 x 10
5) 320 x 7

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 10
2) 365 x 5
3) 275 x 10

Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 180 x 3
3) 150 x 8
4) 135 x 8
5) 110 x 15

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 100 x 15
2) 110 x 10
3) 130 x 10
4) 150 x 8
5) 170 x 6

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 130 x 10
2) 200 x 5
3) 160 x 10

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 80 x 15
2) 105 x 9
3) 130 x 5

----------


## moush

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 205 x 2
3) 175 x 9
4) 160 x 10
5) 140 x 12

Machine Side Raises
1) 40 x 15
2) 50 x 10
3) 65 x 10
4) 80 x 10
5) 105 x 5

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 160 x 6
2) 140 x 10
3) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 7
3) 95 x 10
4) 85 x 10
5) 80 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 75 x 10
2) 105 x 5
3) 85 x 9
4) 70 x 15

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1) 35 x 15
2) 45 x 10
3) 55 x 9
4) 65 x 5

Hammer Curls (with bar)
1) 45 x 15
2) 65 x 8
3) 75 x 6

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 70 x 10
2) 115 x 5
3) 95 x 9
4) 85 x 10
5) 75 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 100 x 15
2) 120 x 12
3) 150 x 10
4) 160 x 10
5) 175 x 5

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 175 x 10
2) 280 x 5
3) 250 x 8
4) 235 x 10
5) 195 x 15

Leg Extensions
1) 100 x 15
2) 140 x 10
3) 160 x 10
4) 180 x 10
5) 220 x 6

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 335 x 4
3) 275 x 8

Leg curls
1) 120 x 15
2) 145 x 10
3) 155 x 10
4) 175 x 9
5) 195 x 7

----------


## moush

*CRUISE PHASE BEGINS*

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 215 x 10
2) 295 x 4
3) 250 x 9


Incline Flyes on Cables
1) 20 x 15
2) 30 x 10
3) 45 x 8

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 220 x 10
2) 325 x 5
3) 280 x 8


Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 120 x 15
2) 220 x 10
3) 325 x 5

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 10
2) 370 x 4


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 180 x 3
3) 150 x 10

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 110 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 160 x 7

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 150 x 10
2) 210 x 5

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 15
2) 120 x 7

----------


## moush

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 200 x 5
3) 175 x 9

Machine Side Raises
1) 50 x 15
2) 80 x 10
3) 105 x 5

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 160 x 6
2) 140 x 10
3) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 8
3) 95 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 75 x 10
2) 110 x 5

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1) 40 x 15
2) 70 x 8

Hammer Curls (with bar)
1) 65 x 14
2) 80 x 8

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 4
3) 90 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 120 x 15
2) 150 x 12
3) 165 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 205 x 10
2) 295 x 5
3) 270 x 9


Leg Extensions
1) 120 x 15
2) 180 x 10
3) 225 x 6


Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 235 x 10
2) 325 x 6


Leg curls
1) 130 x 15
2) 175 x 9

----------


## moush

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 235 x 10
2) 295 x 4
3) 255 x 7

Incline Flyes with cables
1) 30 x 15
2) 40 x 10
3) 55 x 8

Calves
Angled Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 240 x 10
2) 340 x 5
3) 280 x 9

Angled Seated Calf Raise
1) 140 x 15
2) 240 x 10
3) 340 x 4

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 245 x 10
2) 380 x 4


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
1) Prep Set 100 x 10
2) 180 x 5
3) 150 x 10

Hammer Strength Bent Arm Pullover
1) 110 x 15
2) 130 x 10
3) 180 x 6

Seated Cable Rows
1) Prep Set 150 x 10
2) 220 x 5

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 15
2) 120 x 7

----------


## moush

Behind the Neck Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 145 x 10
2) 205 x 3
3) 175 x 9

Leaning Side Lateral Raises (didnt like the hammer strength)
1) 25 x 15
2) 40 x 10
3) 50 x 7

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 160 x 7
2) 140 x 10
3) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) Prep Set 85 x 10
2) 120 x 8
3) 95 x 10

----------


## UberSteroids

Go Moush!

Keep up the great work man.

It is pretty impressive how you stick to it.

That's what I call dedication!  :Thumps Up: 

Take care!

----------


## moush

thanks Uber! I appreciate it...you guys keep me motivated to reach my goal!

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 75 x 10
2) 110 x 5

Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1) 55 x 15
2) 70 x 9

Hammer Curls (with bar)
1) 65 x 15
2) 75 x 7

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets (12,6,6,)
1) Prep Set 80 x 10
2) 120 x 4
3) 90 x 10

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar attachment)
1) 120 x 15
2) 150 x 12
3) 170 x 9

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> Go Moush!
> 
> Keep up the great work man.
> 
> It is pretty impressive how you stick to it.
> 
> That's what I call dedication! 
> 
> Take care!


*Moush* is a *Machine*..

----------


## UberSteroids

> *Moush* is a *Machine*..


Yes he is.

I'm a machine too... somehow ran out of fuel  :What?: 

 :LOL:

----------


## moush

hahaha thats funny Uber...

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 225 x 10
2) 305 x 3
3) 255 x 8


Leg Extensions
1) 120 x 15
2) 180 x 10
3) 225 x 7


Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift
3 warmups (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 255 x 10
2) 330 x 5


Leg curls
1) 130 x 15
2) 175 x 10

----------


## UberSteroids

305x3 on squat! Nice job!

----------


## moush

2 Week Prime Phase -
-No Supplements
-Reduced approximately 500 cals from diet
-45 min of cardio 5 days a week on Elliptical


Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) 235 x 14

Incline Flyes
1) 35 x 15


Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 275 x 14

Seated Calf Raise
1) 100 x 15

----------


## moush

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 275 x 14


Shoulder Width Lat Pull Down
3 warmup sets of 100 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 125 x 15


Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 130 x 15

Seated Cable Row
3 warmup sets of 100
1) 150 x 15

Supported T Bar Rows
1) 90 x 15

----------


## hobbs9963

Looks like a solid workout to me.

----------


## moush

Wednesday - Shoulders
Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets 95 (12,6,6)
1) 165 x 15

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 35 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 120 x 15

Shrugs
1) 85 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets 35 (12,6,6)
1) 85 x 12


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 14

Hammer Curls
1) 25 x 15

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets 50 (12,6,6,)
1) 80 x 15

Tricep Pushdowns (rope)
1) 120 x 15

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 225 x 12

Leg Extensions
1) 160 x 15

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift with D-bells
3 warmups 135 (12,6,6)
1) 95 x 15

Leg curls
1) 140 x 15

----------


## Merc..

Keep up the GREAT work Moush .... You are doing a Awesome job .... I am following your progress.. 


Merc.

----------


## moush

hey Merc...long time no talk! How are things? Im going in for surgery for a tummy tuck on Feb 13th so ill be MIA from here for a couple days and MIA from the gym for a month, then I can start cardio but no lifting for about 2-3 months!! It sucks but im looking forward to the final result!

Monday - Chest
Decline Barbell Bench Press
3 warmup sets of 135 (12,6,6)
1) 240 x 12

Incline Flyes
1) 35 x 15


Calves
Standing Calf Raise
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 275 x 15

Seated Calf Raise
1) 115 x 15

----------


## moush

Deadlifts
3 warmup sets of 185 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 275 x 15


Upside Down V attachment pulldown
3 warmup sets of 110 (12,6,6)
1) Prep Set 150 x 13


Bent Arm Pullover on Hammer Strength
1) 140 x 14

Bent-over Rows
3 warmup sets of 95
1) 135 x 15

Supported T-bar Rows
1) 115 x 11

----------


## moush

Wednesday - Shoulders
Seated Smith Machine Shoulder Press
3 warmup sets 95 (12,6,6)
1) 185 x 12

Leaning unilateral Lateral Raise
1) 45 x 15

Reverse Flye Machine (Rear Delts)
1) 140 x 13

Shrugs
1) 100 x 15

----------


## moush

Thursday

Biceps
Standing Barbell Curls
3 warmup sets 35 (12,6,6)
1) 85 x 13


Preacher E-Z Bar Curls
1) 60 x 13

Hammer Curls
1) 35 x 15

Triceps
Lying Tricep Extensions
3 warmup sets 50 (12,6,6,)
1) 90 x 12

Tricep Pushdowns (rope)
1) 120 x 15

----------


## moush

Friday
Legs
Barbell Squat
3 warmup sets 135 (12,6,6)
1) 245 x 10

Leg Extensions
1) 180 x 12

Hamstrings
Stiff Leg Deadlift 
3 warmups 135 (12,6,6)
1) 255 x 15

Leg curls
1) 140 x 15

----------


## moush

well this is it folks...Friday was my last day of training. I will be undergoing surgery to remove the excess skin from my abdomen. I will probably be out for 2 months with no lifting whatsoever. Its the first time i will be taking a break that long. I will try and keep you guys updated as far as recovery goes and all that. I will be going for surgery on Wednesday but I will try and post some pics of what I look like now after a good bulk program.

----------


## moush

i just had the surgery yesterday...i missed a whole day of eating i only got 1 meal in but im doin much better today and eating all my meals.
im sore and in a little bit of pain but other than that i thought it would be much worse. im able to walk on my own power which is a plus just having trouble standing straight up. im drinking of fluids and just relaxing...

----------


## moush

tryin...its so hard when something so simple as a cough is the most difficult thing to do cus you use your abs/core for everything! 

i went to the doctor today and he said everything is looking great! he also said that he will remove the hospitals bandaging and give me a girdle like thing to wear. He said i can shower tomorrow which is a plus but sleeping is a b*@#h cus i have to sleep in a chair (not laying down).

----------


## moush

a little update...im back in action as far as ADL goes...i can walk straight, no pain, im able to drive and sleep in my own bed too (i was sleeping in a chair!!)

i gotta go back to the doc in 2 weeks and ill find out if i can start cardio to shed some bodyfat and then about 3-4 weeks after start lifting again and fill out and then cut down to 6% bf but this time ill hav e a 6 pack with no more skin!!!

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> a little update...im back in action as far as ADL goes...i can walk straight, no pain, im able to drive and sleep in my own bed too (i was sleeping in a chair!!)
> 
> i gotta go back to the doc in 2 weeks and ill find out if i can start cardio to shed some bodyfat and then about 3-4 weeks after start lifting again and fill out and then cut down to 6% bf but this time ill hav e a 6 pack with no more skin!!!


Hang in there buddy..Your gonna come back beter then ever..I just know it!!

----------


## moush

I just got back from my doc and he almost gave me the ok to start lifting but i told him that i want everything to heal correctly theres no rush to get back into lifting yet so he told me to start with the cardio first and wait 2 weeks til my next appointment. I am on a high protein, med carb, med fat diet right now.

----------


## moush

well tomorrow is the big day for me! Im back in the gym lifting weights and getting HUGE! I will be using STS again except I will be running a 4 day split Mon/Tues and Thurs/Fri with cardio on off days. I will be posting everything like before.

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> well tomorrow is the big day for me! Im back in the gym lifting weights and getting HUGE! I will be using STS again except I will be running a 4 day split Mon/Tues and Thurs/Fri with cardio on off days. I will be posting everything like before.


This 4 day per week *Slingshot Training* blast is going to do you a world of good. Glad to see you back my friend!
 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:

----------


## moush

thanks Ronnie...your motivating words and great help have kept me sane and in the game...im dedicated more than ever and im ready for anything!

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 165 x 10
Low - 185 x 5
High - 155 x 12

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 45 x 12
Med - 55 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 45 x 10
Low - 60 x 2 - too heavy
High - 35 x 15

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -20 x 15
Med- 30 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups – 3 warmups 80, 90, 100
Med - 110 x 10
Low - 130 x 5
High - 100 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 100 x 15
Med- 120 x 10

Barbell rows – 3 warmups 45, 95, 95
Med- 135 x 10
Low- 155 x 6
High - 105 x 15
T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 90 x 15
Med- 105 x 10

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 25 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 60 x 15
Med - 65 x 10
Low- 70 x 6

----------


## Luminaire

wow i just read through this whole thread, your pretty cool man its cool that you kept such a great diary man. Ive been plateaued for like a good year and this whole training method has given me some much needed inspiration. Any books you can reccomend on slingshot method? I've been gyming for like 4 years and i swear after all the different training methods and everything i still look basically like i did 2 years ago... kinda sucks.. ill admit i think ive learned a lot but i obviously still have a shitload to learn...

----------


## moush

yea bro...check out the slingshot training method...or send a pm to Ronnie Rowland the author of STS. Hes a real cool guy and can help you out with whatever you need to know. Also you can go to http://forum.illpumpyouup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=95 and read up. Ronnie is on there quite often. 

Tuesday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 65 x 10
Low - 75 x 5
High - 55 x 15

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 40 x 13
Med - 50 x 7
Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 60 x 10
Low - 70 x 6
High - 40 x 15

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 60 x 15
Med - 75 x 10
Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 145 x 9
Low - 165 x 6
High - 120 x 15
Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 175 x 10
Leg press 2 sets
High – 270 x 15
Med - 410 x 10
Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 100 x 15
Med – 120 x 10
Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 155 x 15
Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 130 x 15 (messed up)
Low - 160 x 6
High - 140 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 100 x 15
Med - 140 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 175 x 8
Low - 195 x 6
High - 155 x 10

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 50 x 14
Med - 60 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 50 x 7
Low - 60 x 2 - too heavy
High - 40 x 11

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -25 x 15
Med- 35 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups – 3 warmups 80, 90, 100
Med - 110 x 10
Low - 135 x 6
High - 105 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 110 x 13
Med- 125 x 9

Barbell rows – 3 warmups 45, 95, 95
Med- 145 x 10
Low- 165 x 6
High - 110 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 100 x 15
Med- 115 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 80 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 50 x 15
Med - 60 x 10
Low- 70 x 7

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 70 x 10
Low - 75 x 6
High - 55 x 15

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 40 x 15
Med - 50 x 10

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 70 x 10
Low - 80 x 4
High - 50 x 15

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 70 x 15
Med - 85 x 10

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 155 x 10
Low - 175 x 5
High - 125 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 185 x 10

Leg press 2 sets
High – 360 x 15
Med - 450 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 120 x 15
Med – 140 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 175 x 10 (messed up)

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 140 x 10
Low - 180 x 6
High - 130 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 120 x 15
Med - 160 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 175 x 10
Low - 205 x 5
High - 155 x 14

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 55 x 12
Med - 65 x 9

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 50 x 9
Low - 55 x 5 
High - 40 x 12

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -30 x 15
Med- 40 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups – 3 warmups 80, 90, 100
Med - 115 x 10
Low - 135 x 6
High - 110 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 115 x 15
Med- 140 x 7

Barbell rows – 3 warmups 45, 95, 95
Med- 155 x 10
Low- 175 x 6
High - 115 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 110 x 15
Med- 125 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 90 x 14

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 65 x 15
Med - 80 x 8
Low- 90 x 4

----------


## Luminaire

Hey guys just a few quick questions. Actually there will probably be many more but these are my first few as im starting Ronnies STS Method today following Moush's diet and a slightly modified split (same idea just exercises that are better for me). 

questions
1. As im starting the prime phase today, i notice that moush's diet doesnt call for any immediate whey protein PWO, just a postworkout Meal, is that correct?
2. As far as the 45min of cardio, should that be performed immediately after the workout but before the PWO meal when glycogen levels are high? Should It be performed after maybe 50grams of whey protein but before PWO meal?

help!

P.S. 
Ronnie and Moush you guys are both inspirations to me. I spent like 5 hours a day for a whole week researching training methods and Ive decided to go with this one. I'm not a cheater and ill stick to everything to a T and hopefully Ill be able to impress you guys (and myself) with some incredible progress!

Thanks guys!

----------


## moush

1) i dont take a PWO shake just food during the prime...
2) you dont do cardio during the blast phase or the cruise phase only during the prime and you can do 45 min PWO before taking the PWO meal.

anytime bro...ronnie can set up a 4 day split too which is what im doing now hitting each muscle group twice a week!

----------


## moush

ok so if im doing the 4 day split (mon, tues, thurs,fri) then I would do one carb up day on Monday and the other one on friday? How low am I keeping cals and carbs the other 5 days? How many grams of carbs should I aim for on the carb up days? I would like to keep the 6 meals a day if thats possible. Heres my diet that I was doing the first week...where should I make changes and what changes should I make depending on if its a carb up day or not?

----------


## moush

tuesday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 70 x 10
Low - 80 x 6
High - 60 x 15

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 45 x 15
Med - 55 x 10

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 70 x 10
Low - 80 x 5
High - 60 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 85 x 14
Med - 100 x 8

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 155 x 10
Low - 185 x 6
High - 135 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 195 x 10

Leg press 2 sets
High – 410 x 15
Med - 500 x 8

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 120 x 15
Med – 145 x 8

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 185 x 15 

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 160 x 10
Low - 200 x 6
High - 150 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 125 x 15
Med - 165 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday 

Cardio - 45 min

----------


## moush

thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 185 x 8
Low - 215 x 4
High - 165 x 12

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 55 x 12
Med - 70 x 9

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 55 x 8
Low - 60 x 5
High - 40 x 14

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -35 x 15
Med- 45 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups – 3 warmups 80, 90, 100
Med - 120 x 10
Low - 140 x 6
High - 115 x 13

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 115 x 15
Med- 140 x 8

Barbell rows – 
Med- 160 x 10
Low- 185 x 6
High - 135 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 120 x 13
Med- 135 x 9

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 90 x 14

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 70 x 15
Med - 80 x 10
Low- 90 x 4

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> tuesday
> 
> Biceps-
> 
> Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
> Med - 70 x 10
> Low - 80 x 6
> High - 60 x 15
> 
> ...


Moush, 2 warm up sets will suffice for dead-lifts and 1 high rep set may prove to be enough for lat work (pulldowns). No warm up sets are needed for leg curls since they are already warm up from training quads. If your gym has an assisted pull-up machine (cybex is great) I would go that route for both wide and close grip (palms facing one another)!

----------


## moush

so for back i should only do one set of high rep pulldowns?

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> so for back i should only do one set of high rep pulldowns?


Yes when following your current training split because Chest/Delts done prior will help warm up the back muscles.

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 75 x 9
Low - 85 x 6
High - 65 x 12

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 50 x 15
Med - 60 x 9

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 75 x 10
Low - 85 x 6
High - 60 x 14

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 90 x 13
Med - 105 x 10

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 160 x 10
Low - 195 x 6
High - 135 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 225 x 10

Leg press 2 sets
High – 430 x 15
Med - 520 x 8

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 130 x 15
Med – 145 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 195 x 15

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 180 x 9
Low - 220 x 6
High - 160 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 140 x 15
Med - 180 x 10

----------


## moush

I had an average workout today which was due to lack of sleep over the weekend. I was lucky if i got 10 hrs of sleep between fri and sat. Ill be resting all week so i can get back to my usual self in the gym. 

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 185 x 9
Low - 215 x 3 ( last week was 205 not 215 I mis-calculated)
High - 165 x 12

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 55 x 12
Med - 70 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 55 x 8
Low - 60 x 4
High - 40 x 15

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -40 x 15
Med- 50 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups – 
Med - 125 x 10
Low - 145 x 6
High - 120 x 14

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 120 x 14
Med- 145 x 9

Barbell rows –
Med- 165 x 10
Low- 195 x 6
High - 135 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 125 x 13
Med- 140 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 90 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 70 x 15
Med - 75 x 10
Med - 80 x 10
Low- 90 x 6

----------


## moush

Tuesday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 75 x 9
Low - 90 x 4
High - 65 x 12

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 12
Med - 65 x 8

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 75 x 10
Low - 90 x 5
High - 65 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 95 x 14
Med - 110 x 9

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 165 x 10
Low - 205 x 6
High - 145 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 245 x 10

Leg press 2 sets
High – 450 x 15
Med - 540 x 8

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 135 x 15
Med – 150 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 205 x 13

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 185 x 10
Low - 225 x 6
High - 160 x 13

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 145 x 15
Med - 200 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 185 x 9
Low - 215 x 5 
High - 170 x 10

Incline dumbellpress- 2 sets
High - 55 x 12
Med - 75 x 6

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 55 x 7
Low - 60 x 3
High - 45 x 11

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -45 x 15
Med- 55 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups 
Med - 125 x 10
Low - 150 x 6
High - 120 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 120 x 15
Med- 150 x 8

Barbell rows 
Med- 165 x 10
Low- 205 x 5
High - 145 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 130 x 13
Med- 145 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes  1 set
High - 95 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 65 x 15
Med - 70 x 12
Med - 80 x 10
Low- 95 x 6

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 75 x 9
Low - 90 x 5
High - 65 x 13

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 15
Med - 65 x 9

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 80 x 9
Low - 90 x 4
High - 65 x 15

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 100 x 15
Med - 120 x 8

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 165 x 10
Low - 215 x 6
High - 155 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 265 x 9

Leg press 2 sets
High – 470 x 15
Med - 560 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 140 x 15
Med – 155 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 210 x 14

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 180 x 10
Low - 240 x 5
High - 160 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 160 x 15
Med - 220 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 135, 145, 155
Med - 185 x 10
Low - 225 x 4
High - 170 x 11

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 30 x 15
Med - 40 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 30, 35, 35
Med - 55 x 10
Low - 65 x 6
High - 45 x 12

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -45 x 15
Med- 55 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 125 x 10
Low - 155 x 6
High - 120 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 125 x 14
Med- 155 x 6

Barbell rows –
Med- 165 x 10
Low- 210 x 4
High - 150 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 135 x 15
Med- 150 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 95 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 65 x 15
Med - 75 x 9
Med - 85 x 10
Low- 95 x 6

----------


## moush

starting to feel the muscle memory kick in! workouts are going great!

Tuesday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 8
Low - 95 x 4
High - 70 x 13

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 60 x 13
Med - 70 x 4 (shouldnt have increased the high set - killed me on this set)

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 80 x 10
Low - 90 x 5
High - 70 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 105 x 15
Med - 125 x 8

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 175 x 10
Low - 225 x 6
High - 160 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 275 x 8

Leg press 2 sets
High – 490 x 15
Med - 580 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 145 x 15
Med – 160 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 215 x 13

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 180 x 10
Low - 245 x 6
High - 165 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 165 x 15
Med - 225 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups 
Med - 185 x 10
Low - 225 x 6
High - 170 x 11

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 35 x 15
Med - 45 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups 
Med - 55 x 8
Low - 70 x 4
High - 45 x 15

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -50 x 15
Med- 60 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 130 x 10
Low - 160 x 6
High - 125 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 125 x 15
Med- 160 x 6

Barbell rows –
Med- 170 x 10
Low- 210 x 6
High - 155 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 140 x 12
Med- 150 x 9

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 95 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 65 x 15
Med - 80 x 10
Med - 85 x 10
Low- 100 x 5

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> starting to feel the muscle memory kick in! workouts are going great!
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> Biceps-
> 
> Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
> Med - 80 x 8
> Low - 95 x 4
> ...


Actually, your high rep-set looked great. What you want to do is lower the weight on your last set. You do not want to do below 6 reps with isloation exercises. If in doubt do 9 reps as opposed to 5 reps..

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 10
Low - 95 x 5
High - 70 x 13

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 13
Med - 70 x 5 

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 80 x 10
Low - 90 x 5
High - 75 x 11

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 110 x 13
Med - 130 x 7

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 175 x 10
Low - 235 x 5
High - 165 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 275 x 10

Leg press 2 sets
High – 500 x 15
Med - 590 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 150 x 15
Med – 165 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 215 x 15

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 200 x 10
Low - 260 x 5
High - 180 x 14

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 180 x 15
Med - 240 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups
Med - 195 x 9
Low - 235 x 4
High - 170 x 12

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 40 x 15
Med - 50 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups
Med - 55 x 9
Low - 70 x 3 (didnt rest enough)
High - 50 x 13

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -50 x 15
Med- 65 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 130 x 10
Low - 165 x 5
High - 130 x 13

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 130 x 14
Med- 160 x 8

Barbell rows –
Med- 175 x 10
Low- 215 x 5
High - 160 x 13

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 140 x 15
Med- 155 x 10

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 100 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 70 x 15
Med - 80 x 10
Med - 90 x 10
Low- 100 x 5

----------


## moush

Tuesday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 10
Low - 100 x 4
High - 70 x 15

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 15
Med - 70 x 5

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 80 x 10
Low - 95 x 4
High - 75 x 11

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 110 x 15
Med - 130 x 9

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 175 x 10
Low - 245 x 5
High - 170 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 285 x 8

Leg press 2 sets
High – 520 x 15
Med - 610 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 150 x 15
Med – 170 x 8

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 215 x 15

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 200 x 10
Low - 265 x 6
High - 185 x 14

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 185 x 15
Med - 245 x 10

----------


## moush

thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups
Med - 195 x 10
Low - 235 x 4
High - 170 x 14

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 45 x 13
Med - 50 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups
Med - 55 x 10
Low - 70 x 4
High - 50 x 13

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -55 x 15
Med- 65 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 130 x 10
Low - 165 x 6
High - 130 x 15

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 130 x 15
Med- 160 x 9

Barbell rows –
Med- 185 x 10
Low- 220 x 6
High - 165 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 145 x 15
Med- 160 x 10

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 100 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 70 x 15
Med - 80 x 10
Med - 90 x 10
Low- 100 x 7

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 10
Low - 100 x 5
High - 70 x 15

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 15
Med - 70 x 7

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 80 x 10
Low - 95 x 5
High - 75 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 110 x 15
Med - 135 x 8

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 185 x 10
Low - 250 x 5
High - 170 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 285 x 9

Leg press 2 sets
High – 540 x 15
Med - 630 x 10

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 150 x 15
Med – 170 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 225 x 12

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 205 x 10
Low - 270 x 5
High - 190 x 13

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 200 x 15
Med - 250 x 8

----------


## moush

Monday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups
Med - 195 x 10
Low - 240 x 4
High - 175 x 13

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 45 x 15
Med - 55 x 10

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups
Med - 55 x 10
Low - 70 x 6
High - 50 x 13

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -55 x 15
Med- 65 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 130 x 10
Low - 170 x 4
High - 140 x 12

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 135 x 15
Med- 165 x 7

Barbell rows –
Med- 185 x 10
Low- 225 x 5
High - 175 x 15

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 150 x 13
Med- 165 x 8

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 100 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 75 x 15
Med - 85 x 10
Med - 95 x 10
Low- 110 x 5

----------


## moush

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 10
Low - 105 x 4
High - 75 x 12

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 55 x 15
Med - 70 x 7

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med  80 x 10
Low - 100 x 3
High - 75 x 13

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 115 x 15
Med - 135 x 8

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 185 x 10
Low - 250 x 5
High - 175 x 15

Dead-lifts 3 warmups
Med - 295 x 9

Leg press 2 sets
High  560 x 15
Med - 650 x 8

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 155 x 15
Med  175 x 8

Stiff leg Deadlifts  1 set
High - 225 x 12

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 210 x 10
Low - 270 x 5
High - 190 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 205 x 14
Med - 250 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday

Chest-

Barbell Bench press - 3 warmups
Med - 195 x 10
Low - 240 x 6
High - 175 x 13

Incline dumbell flyes- 2 sets
High - 50 x 13
Med - 60 x 8

Shoulders-

Dumbbell should over head press- 3 warmups
Med - 55 x 10
Low - 75 x 4
High - 50 x 13

Lateral raises- 2 sets
High -60 x 15
Med- 70 x 10

Lats-

Medium/wide grip Pull-ups –
Med - 130 x 10
Low - 170 x 5
High - 140 x 13

Close Grip Pulldowns with V - 2 sets
High - 135 x 15
Med- 165 x 8

Barbell rows –
Med- 185 x 10
Low- 235 x 6
High - 180 x 13

T-BAR rows- 2 sets
High - 150 x 15
Med- 165 x 9

Rear Delts-
Reverse Flyes – 1 set
High - 105 x 15

Traps-

Seated Dumbbell shrugs- 3 sets
High - 75 x 15
Med - 85 x 10
Med - 95 x 10
Low- 110 x 6

----------


## moush

Friday

Biceps-

Standing barbell curls - 3 warmups
Med - 80 x 10
Low - 105 x 4
High - 75 x 13

Preacher curls 2 sets
High - 60 x 14
Med - 70 x 8

Triceps-

Skullcrushers - 3 warmups
Med – 85 x 10
Low - 100 x 4
High - 75 x 14

Tricep pushdowns 2 sets
High - 120 x 15
Med - 140 x 9

Quads-

Squats- 3 warmups
Med - 195 x 10
Low - 255 x 4
High - 175 x 15

Dead-lifts –3 warmups
Med - 300 x 8

Leg press 2 sets
High – 580 x 15
Med - 670 x 9

Hams-

Leg curls - 3 warmups
High - 160 x 15
Med – 175 x 10

Stiff leg Deadlifts – 1 set
High - 225 x 15

Calves-

Standing calves raise - 3 warmups
Med - 210 x 10
Low - 275 x 6
High - 195 x 15

Seated calf raise 2 sets
High - 210 x 15
Med - 260 x 10

----------


## moush

This is it for my bulk. Right now im sitting at 220 lbs (post surgery - Feb 13th) and leaner than I was before the surgery. 

I will be cutting thru the summer using carb cycling. I will have 5 low carb days and 2 high carb days. Cardio will be done 5 days a week.

----------


## moregunsthanroses

moush your an inspiration... reading your thread months ago showed me whats possible if you put your mind to it. 

Great results from SLS which I should really start up myself seeing how well everyone is doing with it.

----------


## moush

yea bro I love STS! I have never seen weight increases like that in my life!

----------


## moush

Started cutting on Sunday

Monday:
Chest

1) The 15 degree barbell press.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 6

2) 15 degree Incline press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 3

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 70 x 6

Calves

1) The standing calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 265 x 7

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 105 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 125 x 7

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back 
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 225 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 295 x 9
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 305 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 5

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15 
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 170 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 6

2) T-Bar rows. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 6

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps 
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 5

2) Leaning uni-lateral medial deltoid laterals on a about a 45 degree incline bench. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 40 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10 
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 7

3) Unilateral bent over rear cable raises. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 7

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 275 x 7

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 110 x 7

----------


## ectogainer

Great log man.....so you are going to continue the STS training in your cutting phase also? And you're going to switch up the diet scheme?

----------


## moush

Thursday 
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 4

2) Unilateral inverted preacher curls. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 45 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 6
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 65 x 4

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 20 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 35 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 5

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9 
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 5

----------


## moush

hey ecto yes i have changed up my diet. I was eating 3500 cals bulking up but now im at about 2800-2900 cals with 100 g carbs/day. This is the new training program that goes along with the diet scheme using STS.

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs 
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 6

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 450 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 590 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 680 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 720 x 8

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 200 x 7

Hamstrings

1) Stiff-legged dead lifts 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 225 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 265 x 8

2) Leg curls. 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) The 15 degree barbell press.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 230 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 6

2) 15 degree Incline press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 3

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 40 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 70 x 7

Calves

1) The standing calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 275 x 7

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 130 x 7

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 235 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 300 x 8
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 310 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 6

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 170 x 7

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 8

2) T-Bar rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 20 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 7

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 145 x 7

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 295 x 8

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 110 x 8

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 6

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 40 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 25 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 40 x 6

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 5

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 5

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 7

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 500 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 680 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 680 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 740 x 6

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 205 x 7

Hamstrings

1) Stiff-legged dead lifts
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 235 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 275 x 8

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 166 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press 
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 6

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 6
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 145 x 8

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 45 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 5

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 230 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 135

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 245 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 305 x 8
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 315 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 7

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 7

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 25 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 50 x 7

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 8

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 315 x 6

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 110 x 8

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 6

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 45 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 25 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 40 x 7

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 6

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 6

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 205 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 245 x 6

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 520 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 700 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 700 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 760 x 7

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 8

Hamstrings

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 105 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 125 x 8

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 7

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 7

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 1160 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 300 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 8

----------


## pognog

Man, this is some serious dedication. Keep up the good work!

----------


## moush

thanks pognog...its one hell of a ride esp when you have your diet and training down results dont stop coming! and thats what keeps me going...

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 250 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 305 x 10
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 315 x 8

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 8

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 8

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 235 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 8

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 50 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 6

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 225 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 325 x 8

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 120 x 6

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 80 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 7

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 80 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 25 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 40 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 80 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 5

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 5

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

As you know, the STS carb cycling diet is very effective. Looking forward to seeing you cut again!

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 235 x 7

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 195 x 5

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 6

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 200 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 360 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 255 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 315 x 9
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 325 x 5

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 6

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 7

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 80 x 6

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 35 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 55 x 5

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 8

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 245 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 335 x 8

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 120 x 7

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 8

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 5

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 6

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 5

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 250 x 6

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 195 x 4

3) Cable cross overs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 8

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 240 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 400 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 265 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 325 x 10
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 335 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 6

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 8
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 195 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 240 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 200 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 80 x 8

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 35 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 55 x 7

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 170 x 7

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 275 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 345 x 7

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 130 x 6

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 80 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 5

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 5

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 5

2) Uni-lateral machine press downs.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 6

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 225 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 275 x 6

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 580 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 740 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 740 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 810 x 7

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 7

Hamstrings

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 115 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 7

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 205 x 6

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 205 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 250 x 7

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 170 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 195 x 5

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 80 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 6

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 280 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 440 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 275 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 330 x 10
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 340 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 6

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 7

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 200 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 245 x 6

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 160 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 205 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 6

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 35 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 55 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 8

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 295 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 355 x 6

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 82 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 6

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 5

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 6

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 110 x 7

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 235 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 285 x 6

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 590 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 760 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 760 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 830 x 5

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 8

Hamstrings

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 8

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 205 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 215 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 255 x 4

2) Flat Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 

I stopped due to lack of sleep and hydration over the weekend so i just moved on to the flyes...

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 8

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 320 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 380 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 380 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 480 x 8

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 7

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 285 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 335 x 9
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 345 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 7

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 205 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 245 x 6

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 170 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 7

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 5

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 60 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 6

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 295 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 360 x 6

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 130 x 7

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 7

2) Cable Preacher Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 6
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 4

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 20 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 30 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 7

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 75 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 130 x 8

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 245 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 285 x 4

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 600 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 760 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 760 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 830 x 5

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 230 x 7

Hamstrings

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 6

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 5

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 215 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 255 x 5

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 6

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 7

Calves

1) Donkey calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 340 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 500 x 8

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 160 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 300 x 6

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 290 x 15
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 340 x 8 (on the 9th one my strap broke!)
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 350 x 6

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 6

2) Bent arm pull-over on a machine or decline bench.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 215 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 250 x 7

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 220 x 6

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Over-head dumbbell presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 85 x 5

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 40 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 65 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 6

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 305 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 365 x 7

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 130 x 8

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 5

2) Incline D-bell Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 20 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 6
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 25 x 8

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Rope Hammer curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 95 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 100 x 8

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 8

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 245 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 285 x 4

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 95 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 155 x 8

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 230 x 7

Hamstrings

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 7

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 6

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 220 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 255 x 6

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 3

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 8

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 200 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 280 x 8

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 300 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 295 x 13
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 340 x 10 
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 350 x 7

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 7

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent barbell rows.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 225 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 255 x 6

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 215 x 7

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 115 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 7

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 45 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 70 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 7

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 310 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 350 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 350 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 375 x 7

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 7

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 85 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 5

2) Seated Alt Cable Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 25 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 5

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls with Hammer curl bar (?)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 9
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 7

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 3

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 100 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 7

----------


## moush

didnt do legs on friday due to the weekend....

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 220 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 255 x 6

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 12
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 7
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 3

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 8

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 200 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 280 x 8

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 300 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 295 x 10 HURT MY LOWER BACK AFTER 10 - I FELT A SNAP SO I STOPPED AND MOVED ON WHICH WAS PROBABLT DUMB BUT O WELL
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 170 x 6

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 115 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 160 x 8

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 215 x 8

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 125 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 7

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 75 x 7

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 14
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 5

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 315 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 375 x 8

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 95 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 140 x 7

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

[QUOTE=moush;4069018]Tuesday: Back
Lower Back/Upper Thickness

1) Dead-lifts. Work set # 1 is a high rep set 295 x 10 HURT MY LOWER BACK AFTER 10 - I FELT A SNAP SO I STOPPED AND MOVED ON WHICH WAS PROBABLT DUMB BUT O WELL
Work set # 2 is a medium rep set 
Work set # 3 is a low rep set 


*Moush, how's the lower-back feeling?

Ronnie*

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 6
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 5

2) Seated Alt Cable Curls
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 30 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 45 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls with Hammer curl bar (?)
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 80 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 13
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 105 x 3

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 110 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 150 x 4

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 8

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 105 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 175 x 8

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 200 x 8

Hamstrings - NO HAMMIES SO I CAN REST MY LOW BACK

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 

2) Leg curls.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 
3rd set is a low rep set (6-8 reps)

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 8

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 2

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 8

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 230 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is amedium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 9

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 9

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 5

2) Seated Alt Cable Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls with Hammer curl bar (?)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 15
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 6

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 10

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 165 x 10

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 170 x 10

Hamstrings -

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps)
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps)

2)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 9

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 10

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is amedium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 365 x 10

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9

2) Seated Alt Cable Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 7

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls with Hammer curl bar (?)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 215 x 10

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 135 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 185 x 10

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 10

Hamstrings -

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps)
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps)

2)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

----------


## patrick1

moush
i read somethere is a 3 day split for the slingshot routine
do you know where the link is, or am i wrong
cheers

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 178 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 8

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 10

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is amedium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 365 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 375 x 9

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

2) Seated Alt Cable Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 9

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls with Hammer curl bar (?)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 8

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 235 x 10

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 195 x 10

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 200 x 10

Hamstrings -

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps)
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps)

2)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 9

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 4

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 9

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 310 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 9

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

moush hows the slingshot system going? Read through Big Rons material and was impressed to say the least.

----------


## moush

I love the STS program. I have never been as strong as I am now to be honest. Both the cutting and bulking programs work very well.

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 8

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 105 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 125 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 9

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 9

----------


## VASCULAR VINCE

> I love the STS program. I have never been as strong as I am now to be honest. Both the cutting and bulking programs work very well.
> 
> Tuesday: Back
> 
> Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
> 1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
> 2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
> 3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
> 
> ...


sweet!

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Behind the Neck Presses.
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 8

2) Cable Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 7

Traps

1) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 365 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 385 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 405 x 8

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

2) Seated Incline Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 15 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 8

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 7
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 9

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 7

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 290 x 9

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 290 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 310 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 330 x 9

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 8

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - due to getting hurt with deads
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 9

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10

2) Machine Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 8

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10

2) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

2) Seated Incline Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 8

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 9

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 7

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 260 x 10

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 215 x 9

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 205 x 10

Hamstrings -

1) good Mornings
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps)
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps)
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps)

2)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 9

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 330 x 9

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows - 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 8

2) Seated Cable rows close grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 9

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 7

2) Machine Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10

2) Behind the Back Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 375 x 8

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 200 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 285 x 9

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 7

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 9

Hamstrings -

1)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 230 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 310 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 330 x 9

----------


## UberSteroids

Moush!

Still keeping at it huh?

This is unreal. I wish I had your will and dedication.

I fell off the train good 4 months ago and lift pretty random and weak.

I don't think I have seen anyone more dedicated than you man. This is very impressive..

Take care bud!

----------


## moush

thanks Uber! I cant fall off bro im so afraid of going back to what I was plus im in the best shape (cardiovascualrly and muscle mass) ive ever been and I love it! Im hoping to bulk up and cut down for next summer at 215 lbs using STS. 

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 8

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Supported T-Bar Rows -
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9

2) Seated on Machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 9

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 9

2) Machine Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 6

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10

2) Shrugs (with diamond shape contraption - lol)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 230 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 9

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 6

2) Seated Incline Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7

2) Reverse Grip Pressdowns (single arm)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Hack Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 210 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 290 x 8

Smith Machine Lunges-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 175 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 225 x 9

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 165 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 210 x 9

Hamstrings -

1)Lying Leg curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

----------


## moush

Ive decided to take a week off from lifting to rest my body. Ive been going hard for a while now and I can tell that my body needs some recovery time.

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Flat Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10

3) Machine Flyes
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 9

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 28 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 290 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 9

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 310 x 9

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 9

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 8

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10

2) Seated on Machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10

----------


## moush

feeling great after that week off!!

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 10 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 15 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 9

2) Dumbell Shrugs 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 8

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1)Barbell Curls.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8

2) Hammer Preacher Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 6

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 8
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 7

2) Rope Pressdowns 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 8

----------


## 1badcamaro

dude you are an inspiration, i just started the prime phase monday which i absolutely hate because i feel like i'm not eating enough but i hope to have the results you have...awesome job man.

btw if you dont mind me asking, what'd the surgery run you price wise?

----------


## moush

hey 1badcamaro....the surgery all in all cost me just under $9,000...!!!! well worth it tho in my opinion 

Monday:
Chest

1) Flat Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9

2) 15 degree Incline Smith Machine Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10

3) Cable cross over
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10

Calves

1) Standing Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 310 x 9

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 9

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 9

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 7

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 6

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 9

2) Seated on Machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 190 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10

----------


## 1badcamaro

wow, 9K!! All that matters is you're happy with the results though so good deal, keep up the hard work man!!

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 10 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 15 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10

3) Reverse Pec Flyes (for rear delts)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 9

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 8

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10

2) Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7

2) Across Body Single Arm Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Flat Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 8

3) Incline Cable cross over
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 6

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 8

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 9

Lat Width

1) Shoulder width grip pull-ups
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 8

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 9

2) Seated on Machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 65 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 7

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

3) Bent Over Dumbell Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

----------


## 1badcamaro

> I've posted detailed before and after stats for my first STS cycle. Check them out and let me know what you think. Also, I'm not sure if you've already done it, but you and Uber should post your results as well on the STS thread to back up Ronnie's training method. Between the 3 of us we should be able to put enough evidence out there for people to really give STS a good hard look.
> Good Luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________-
>  Yeast Infection


moush has extreme dedication to sts and to posting everyday....i however can't find the time to post all the time, but i do have before pics and after i'm done maybe i'll put them up next to eachother, but enough hi-jacking

Keep it up moush, i finally started the blast phase.....hope to see similar results!!

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 9

2) Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10

Triceps

1) Lying tricep extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 7

2) Across Body Single Arm Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10

Just keep on truckin bro...STS def has proven itself to me and to others!!!

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Flat Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 5

3) Incline Cable cross over
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 9

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 320 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 7

Lat Width

1) reverse grip pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 260 x 9

2) Seated rows 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 5

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

3) Bent Over Dumbell Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 9

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 285 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 325 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 345 x 10

2) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8

2) Hammer Strength Preacher Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10

Triceps

1) Dips
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) BW x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) BW x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) BW x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) BW x 10

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

3) Reverse Grip Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Barbell Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 245 x 9

Leaned Against Pad Squat (feet close together) -
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 180 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 240 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 260 x 10

Leg extensions-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 180 x 10

Hamstrings -

1) Dumbell Stiff Leg DL
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Flat Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 8

2) 15 degree Incline Dumbell press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 3

3) Incline Dbell Flye
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 3000 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 425 x 10

2) The seated angled calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 360 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 380 x 10

----------


## moush

here is my diet from the summer...i am working on my bulk right now...

Pre w/o - apple
30 g protein

Post w/o - 30 g protein

PP w/o - 7 egg whites
2 ***** 3 Eggs
80 g oatmeal

Meal 2 - 45 g protein
salad w/ 1.5 tbspn olive oil

Meal 3- 7 oz ground turkey
2-3 c veggies

Meal 4 - 7 oz chicken

Meal 5 - 7 oz filet mignon or flank steak
2-3 c veggies

Meal 6 - 45 g casein
1.5 tbspn ***** 3 PB

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 330 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 350 x 8

Lat Width

1) reverse grip pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 8

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 9

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 8

2) Seated rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 6

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

3) Side Laying Rear Delt Raise
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10

Traps

1) Barbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 295 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 8

2) Reverse Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

2) Preacher Curls w straight bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 8

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10

Triceps

1) Close grip Bench
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 8

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

3) Reverse Grip Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10

----------


## F4iGuy

Are you going to switch up to the updated STS routine?

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Incline Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 6

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 6

3) Flat Dbell Flye
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 300 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 380 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 425 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 445 x 10

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10


i am not too sure what the updated version is???

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 305 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x N/A felt twinge in my low back

Lat Width

1) reverse grip pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 8

Lat Thickness

1) Bent Barbell Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 265 x 9

2) Seated rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 210 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 220 x 9

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 6

2) Preacher Curls w straight bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 8

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls w bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's and 1-5 x 10

Triceps

1) Close grip Bench
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 8

2) Incline Skull Crushers w/ cable
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 8

3) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Barbell Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 265 x 8

Leaned Against Pad Squat (feet close together) -
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 220 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 250 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 280 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 320 x 8

Leg extensions (plate loaded)-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 8
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 190 x 9

Hamstrings -

1) Dumbell Stiff Leg DL
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Incline Dumbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 6

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 6
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 6

3) Flat Dbell Flye
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 340 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 445 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 470 x 10

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Lower Back/Upperback Thickness
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 355 x 2

Lat Width

1) reverse grip pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 6

2) Close Grip Pulldowns with V.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 200 x 8

Lat Thickness

1) T-Bar Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10

2) Seated rows wide grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 9
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 6

2) Lateral Raises 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 40 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10

3) Side Laying Rear Delt Raise
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10

Traps

1) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 8

2) Reverse Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 8

2) Preacher Curls w straight bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls w bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's and 1-5 x 10

Triceps

1) Close grip Bench
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10

2) Incline Skull Crushers w/ cable
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10

3) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

----------


## moush

Friday: Legs
Quads

Barbell Squats-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 215 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 9
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 265 x 8

Leaned Against Pad Squat (feet close together) -
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 230 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 270 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 290 x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 340 x 10

Leg Press-
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 6 total plates x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 10 plates x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 14 plates x 10
4th set is a low rep set (6-8 reps) 16 plates x 10

Hamstrings -

1) Dumbell Stiff Leg DL
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 6
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 8

----------


## manwitplans

How are you liking the STS?
Just started one week ago, seems good so far.
Sore muscles as hell  :Smilie:

----------


## moush

i love it bro! ive made the best gains on it in size and retained strength!

Monday:
Chest

1) Incline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 235 x 10

2) Decline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 185 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 8
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 7

3) Machine flye
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 380 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 425 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 460 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 490 x 10

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 155 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Arnold Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 5
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 8

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 8

3) rear delt flye machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 5

Traps

1) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

2) Reverse Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 255 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing EZ Bar Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 95 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 8

2) Preacher Curls w straight bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls w bar
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) bar plus 2-10's and 1-5 x 10

Triceps

1) Close grip Bench
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 8

2) Incline Skull Crushers w/ cable
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 85 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10

3) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10

----------


## moush

Monday:
Chest

1) Incline Barbell Press
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 195 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 7
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 7

2) Decline Hammer strength 
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10

3) Pec Deck
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 110 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10

Calves

1) Donkey Calf Raise Machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 400 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 445 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 475 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 510 x 7

2) The seated calf raise machine.
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 145 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 9

----------


## moush

Tuesday: Back

Back Extensions
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 10

Lat Width
Bodyweight Chinups - 5 sets to failure

1) wide grip pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 8

2) Wide grip Standing Pulldowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 80 x 10

Lat Thickness

1) hammer strength Rows
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 115 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 135 x 10

2) Seated rows wide grip
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 170 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 10

----------


## moush

Wednesday: Shoulders/Traps
Shoulders

1) Arnold Dumbell Presses
1st set is a high rep set (12-15 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 55 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 4

2) Lateral Raises
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 50 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9

3) rear delt flye machine
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 140 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 165 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 180 x 6

Traps

1) Dumbell Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 130 x 10

2) Reverse Shrugs
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 275 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 315 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 335 x 10

----------


## moush

Thursday
Biceps

1) Standing WIDE Barbell Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 60 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 65 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 75 x 9

2) D-bell Curls
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 25 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 45 x 5

Brachialis/Outer-Forearm/Biceps

1) Hammer Curls w cable (rope)
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 70
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 90
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 100 x9

Triceps

1) Close grip Bench
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 205 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 215 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 225 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 245 x 3

2) Rope Pressdowns
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 120 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 150 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 160 x 10
4th set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 175 x 10

3) Overhead Single Arm Ext
1st set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 20 x 10
2nd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 30 x 10
3rd set is a medium rep set (8-10 reps) 35 x 7

----------

